# British international schools and bukit jalil



## Satuck3r (Oct 23, 2014)

Just landed in in KL. The hubby will be working in. Bukit Jalil and I have lined up the following appointments at schools for my 4 year old
British International
Alice smith
Garden international
Childrens discovery house Mt Kiara.

Which is the best area to live in that is close to schools but with reasonable commute for hubby. We lived in London so are used to doing 45 mins.

Would prefer either a low density condo or possibly townhouse.


----------



## M_Shafiq (Oct 24, 2014)

Maam, about the schools... Without the traffic jam, you could reach Mont Kiara within 45 minutes... But usually with KL traffic in the morning when everybody is heading to a workplace, its gonna be like a battlefield...

Im suggesting you to find a school for your kid around Puchong, Serdang, Bangi or Bukit Jalil... Im not lying to you as Im staying in Bandar Kinrara, Puchong...


----------



## Jay M (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd consider ISKL & Sayfol International, which are both centrally located. Easy to find accommodation nearby & also with close access to your husband's workplace.


----------

